# I can't recognize anyone.



## MrSpock (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had DP for a couple of months now, though it feels like years. Recently it's gotten a lot worse and there isn't a moment when I'm not depersonalized. It especially hurts that I can't recognize my family and myself anymore. I don't know what to do anymore. I want to look at my parents and recognze them and it hurts so much when I can't. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I feel so helpless and depressed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

What I had to do was reforge relationships with how they appear now through the perception of DP. It took several years to form a solid foundation for those relationships. You should start doing this now, don't waste time.


----------



## MrSpock (Mar 25, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> What I had to do was reforge relationships with how they appear now through the perception of DP. It took several years to form a solid foundation for those relationships. You should start doing this now, don't waste time.


Thank you for your suggestion. Any tips on how to do that?


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

This is one thing I've never truly understood. I can't quite comprehend how it must feel to not recognize someone as closely related as a family member! I mean the fact that you know they're your family member (obviously, because you're stating its that person/those people you can't recognize) would suggest that you do actually still recognize them, but have merely altered your perception of their appearance.

I guess this just goes to show how DP/DR truly does inflict a heightened state of awareness.. For instance, when I truly focus on the particular features or inperfections of a persons face, they then appear a lot different to when I'm merely looking at them in the general sense. I guess DP/DR and the accompanied anxiety makes you analyze the person in this critical manner, but in automatic mode. (just like how it makes us over-analyze every other aspect of our lives.)

Please don't think for a second that I'm undermining your situation though as I can only begin to imagine how much pain this sensation must cause. Here's hoping someone here can offer you some good advice :]


----------



## MrSpock (Mar 25, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> This is one thing I've never truly understood. I can't quite comprehend how it must feel to not recognize someone as closely related as a family member! I mean the fact that you know they're your family member (obviously, because you're stating its that person/those people you can't recognize) would suggest that you do actually still recognize them, but have merely altered your perception of their appearance.
> 
> I guess this just goes to show how DP/DR truly does inflict a heightened state of awareness.. For instance, when I truly focus on the particular features or inperfections of a persons face, they then appear a lot different to when I'm merely looking at them in the general sense. I guess DP/DR and the accompanied anxiety makes you analyze the person in this critical manner, but in automatic mode. (just like how it makes us over-analyze every other aspect of our lives.)
> 
> Please don't think for a second that I'm undermining your situation though as I can only begin to imagine how much pain this sensation must cause. Here's hoping someone here can offer you some good advice :]


I hope you never know what it's like, it's the worst feeling in the world. I too have heightened sensitivity, I have to wear sunglasses everywhere because lights are too bright. It's not so much as not recognizing their appearence, more they themselves seem unfamiliar to me. It's hard to explain, but thank you for your comment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

This will sound like the chicken or the egg but you must still have a connection with these people otherwise you wouldn't be able recognize that you don't recognize them anymore.............


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

ISTSperson said:


> This will sound like the chicken or the egg but you must still have a connection with these people otherwise you wouldn't be able recognize that you don't recognize them anymore.............


Yeah that's true. And that is a tip I could give you. Just be honest and truthful about your feelings that are deep. Even if you cannot access them. Be aware that they are there.


----------



## ripeorrotten (Jan 14, 2010)

i feel the exact same and i'm sorry i can't give you any advice, at least know you aren't alone, not at all. feel better.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

MrSpock said:


> It especially hurts that I can't recognize my family and myself anymore. I don't know what to do anymore. I want to look at my parents and recognze them and it hurts so much when I can't.


I just want to check that when you say you can't recognize them, you're using the term in an interpersonal sense where you have difficulty connecting with them, as opposed to prosopagnosia in which you literally can't recognize someone's face. I'm fairly certain you mean the first description, but because you mention sensitivity to light, I just wanted to check what exactly you mean by recognizing.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Right, if you -really- do not know who people are or become confused about factually what person you are seeing that should be evaluated by a doctor.


----------



## MrSpock (Mar 25, 2010)

Absentis said:


> I just want to check that when you say you can't recognize them, you're using the term in an interpersonal sense where you have difficulty connecting with them, as opposed to prosopagnosia in which you literally can't recognize someone's face. I'm fairly certain you mean the first description, but because you mention sensitivity to light, I just wanted to check what exactly you mean by recognizing.


That's a good way to put it. I recognize who they are, but I don't feel connected to them. Definately the first one.


----------



## AJinDarwin (Jan 20, 2011)

MrSpock said:


> I've had DP for a couple of months now, though it feels like years. Recently it's gotten a lot worse and there isn't a moment when I'm not depersonalized. It especially hurts that I can't recognize my family and myself anymore. I don't know what to do anymore. I want to look at my parents and recognze them and it hurts so much when I can't. Does anyone know how I can fix this? I feel so helpless and depressed.


Louise Hays book "You can heal your life" has all you need. Its useful to get the one containing the DVD as well.
You might have to play the DVD and read the book over a few times to get the full benefit but it will at a minimum improve your sight. I have found playing the cassette tape as a meditation as I drift off to sleep is very fulfilling.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

MrSpock said:


> That's a good way to put it. I recognize who they are, but I don't feel connected to them. Definately the first one.


im the same way. im not connected to anybody but my gf and if we broke up im sure it wouldnt affect me.


----------

